
Show HN: We launched our Serverless payment microservice Open Source - grvcoelho
https://github.com/pagarme/superbowleto
======
fiatjaf
What is "boleto"? "provider"? Who collects the payments? What is all this
about?

~~~
rahimnathwani
Boleto is a very popular payment method in Brazil. It's sort of similar to
PayPoint in the UK, but more widely used.

